# Bike Riding with 2 Vizslas..



## CPS624

Does anyone bike ride with their V trotting alongside them? 

My V's are great at heeling on & off leash, whether it be one on each side or walking next to each other on my right side (I know it's _supposed_ to be on your left, but I'm right handed & it just feels better with 100 lbs of dog in my stronger arm).. 

Any who, I just got on my bike & rode it around the yard, and they did fairly well heeling to the bike off leash. *BUT* they do seem to stray(just a few feet), stop & smell the roses (or garbage). 

They have always been walked with a traffic lead and they are t, so, I tried extending one lead with a with a coupler, but it just seemed to choke them, up and, I don't know, it was awkward. They walk at different speeds. 

The problem is, I want to take them down the street, to the park, around the neighborhood but I can't have them off leash if I go to those places..

I have seen the extension that you can put on your bike that attaches to the frame, but that seems excessive & cumbersome. 

Does anyone have any pointers on what lead or heeling techniques I can use to bike with both of them safely on a leash? Should I use a longer lead with a coupler, and keep the pace so slow that they are just walking & reliably heeling, and then gradually build speed? 

Sorry for the lengthy post!

Any ideas & suggestions are welcome! ;D


----------



## VictoriaW

We love the Walky Dog bike leash. Around home we bike with our V off-leash, but if we go on vacation (Acadia or Cape Cod) then she needs to be on leash and the Walky Dog has been a great solution. It was also an awesome way for her to burn energy when she was in heat.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/rding-bikes-with-dogs-downtown.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/roading-with-vizslas-on-bike.html

From my blog on December 27, 2009 (above link):

_I have posted before on bike riding with our Vizslas. Here are a series of pictures taken on one of the neighborhood streets of South Lake Tahoe.
With a "Springer" attachment firmly attached to the seat post of my mountain bike, the dogs both run to my left.
This keeps the dogs close by but the spring action of the "Springer" takes away the side pull. 

Good place to buy a "Springer" 

http://www.springeramerica.com/ 

Note in the above picture the following:

The quick release pin at the seat post. This allows you to remove the "Springer" in 2 seconds.

The plastic attachment to the line that is designed to break if the dog gets hung up on a pole so the dog does not get hurts.

The harness the dogs wear I got from Petco. These are leather harnesses sold with AKC brand. These are a must. Never use the dogs collar to do this. This can damage the dogs neck. Bailey and Chloe both pull and with a harness, the forces are spread correctly mostly along their chest.

The "Springer" is attached to both dogs with the use of a "Y" leash and a 20" plastic leash. I purchased these on line from Gundogsonline.com

http://www.gundogsonline.com/Search.aspx?strSearch=leash

Each ride was safe and the dogs are very used to it now. When we left the house we rented to the marsh area or dog park, this is how we got there. The dogs could play with the harnesses on and the 20" leash and "Y" can be used to walk the dogs._


----------



## Kafka

I got a Springer from Craigslist a few months ago and decided that Kafka is old enough now. Today was the first day of trying it out and it was amazing! She saw a cat and I barely noticed her pulling and she quickly got used to running next to the bike. I might get a nicer harness bc she pulls quite a bit.
I'll try to get some pics soon to post


----------



## MilesMom

Glad this got posted! We are currently in the market for bikes. Good info on harnesses, thus far I am planning to bike the dogs off lead.


----------

